
The Robots Are Coming - pdog
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/10/technology/his-2020-campaign-message-the-robots-are-coming.html
======
tryitnow
It's not just Basic Income, he's got some good ideas on other issues as well:
[https://www.yang2020.com/policies/](https://www.yang2020.com/policies/)

I especially like his idea to downsize the federal workforce, that's a
position that is not often taken by otherwise left-of-center politicians:
[https://www.yang2020.com/policies/downsizing-federal-
workfor...](https://www.yang2020.com/policies/downsizing-federal-workforce/)

